

Ask HN : Best Computer graphics book? - vizard

I took courses in computer architecture, algorithms, theory, compilers etc at school but never did one in graphics. However now I am itching to learn something about computer graphics and maybe play with OpenGL and/or DirectX. Any recommendations about books/lecture notes etc? What will be a suitable project that I could do to learn some graphics?
======
antiform
Computer Graphics for Java Programmers by Leen Ammeraal is a damn good book
and the most complete introduction to computer graphics that I've seen. A
professor of mine once called it "the SICP of computer graphics." In that
respect, it has clear explanations and great exercises. However, it is also
dense and math-heavy, so it will take some discipline to work through the
book.

If you just want to play around with graphics or don't like to program in
Java, there are programming environments made especially for programming
graphics like Processing [<http://processing.org>] and Nodebox
[<http://nodebox.net/>]. Both are free and have tutorials readily available.

~~~
vizard
Thanks for the book recommendation :) One of my friends also asked me to look
at "Real time rendering" second edition by Moller/Haines. Any thoughts?

------
MaysonL
You might also look at some of the great early stuff, like Ivan Sutherland's
Sketchpad <http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/techreports/UCAM-CL-TR-574.pdf>.

Also, check out the Graphical Gems series from IBM: lots of great algorithms.

------
pfedor
Totally out of date but a lot of interesting material nonetheless: Michael
Abrash's "Graphics Programming Black Book". Available online at
<http://www.byte.com/abrash/>

